# Whatever happened to the EN World Wiki?



## airwalkrr (Mar 4, 2011)

Just like the title says. I recall there used to be one a while back which I used for tracking things in my PBP games. Now, the old link doesn't work. Has it been reincarnated in some new form?


----------



## Nebten (Mar 4, 2011)

It is no more. They removed it about a year ago.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 4, 2011)

It didn't work properly and we couldn't fix it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm, that's a shame. Any suggestions for a similar wiki that I might be able to use?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm no expert - but we will be launching EN World's CAMPAIGN MANAGER soon (it needs testing first) which is designed specifically for that sort of thing - including tracking players, permissions for posting in campaign threads determined by the GM, ability to apply to join games, GMs can accept applications or boot a player, plus character records and campaign information.

It works alongside and interfaces with our existing PbP threads (it doesn't replace them), and can also be used for any other type of game - real life, IRC, virtual tables, etc.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 4, 2011)

The L4W & LEB use Wikia (L4W Wiki) for our needs. 

I believe it was around March last year the Enwiki was taken down. 

I anxiously await on onsite solution though as Wikia has had a few instances of failing to access the information. Only a handful of times though.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 4, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I'm no expert - but we will be launching EN World's CAMPAIGN MANAGER soon (it needs testing first) which is designed specifically for that sort of thing - including tracking players, permissions for posting in campaign threads determined by the GM, ability to apply to join games, GMs can accept applications or boot a player, plus character records and campaign information.
> 
> It works alongside and interfaces with our existing PbP threads (it doesn't replace them), and can also be used for any other type of game - real life, IRC, virtual tables, etc.




I will anxiously await this, it sounds awesome!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 5, 2011)

You're welcome to check out - and, indeed, test - it:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/CampaignManagerMain.php

It needs some polishing yet, but feedback is welcome. And it probably needs a bunch of descriptive/instructional text.

Note that if you add a character, you are then able to post _as_ that character (you select what character you wish to post as via a dropdown under your username). Your post will indicate automatically who the character is owned by.

Some stuff doesn't work right yet (no formatting in text boxes, for example) but it's 80% there.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 6, 2011)

That is awesome Morrus. I will get into play-testing that immediately and start offering feedback. How exactly does one offer feedback?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> Hmm, that's a shame. Any suggestions for a similar wiki that I might be able to use?




I use www.wikispaces.com but 

Obsidian Portal - Campaign websites for Dungeons and Dragons and other tabletop RPGs is geared especially for gamers. 

I eagerly await the campaign manager!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2011)

There's been a change of plan - that draft Campaign Manager won't be used.  Instead we'll be having a new one designed from scratch due to a developer who went a bit crazy.

However, feel free to use that as a kind of guide to what sort of thing is being planned while we look for a new developer.


----------



## doctorhook (Mar 6, 2011)

Morrus said:


> There's been a change of plan - that draft Campaign Manager won't be used.  Instead we'll be having a new one designed from scratch due to a developer who went a bit crazy.



Crazy? Tell us THAT story...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes that I wish to hear _*pulls his chair in closer*
_
I started a campaign and add stuff but it won't let me add stuff and it is very hard to find now. So I too await to play test whatever you come up with.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 8, 2011)

Why am I the only person why isn't surprised that a developer went crazy?  That sounds like a normal weekend to me.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 8, 2011)

doctorhook said:


> Crazy? Tell us THAT story...




Now, now.  Giving details in public would be highly unprofessional.  Suffice it to say that there was a problem with the developer, and Morrus had to change his plans.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

*pout*


----------



## Umbran (Mar 8, 2011)

What, watching Charlie Sheen flame out isn't enough schadenfreude for you people?!?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 8, 2011)

Flame out? Man he's got Twitter followers out the wazoo...he's going to get his money from the show as he hadn't breached his contract so they'll have to pay him out. Plus he's got super endorsement deals now... I almost wonder if this is all some publicity stunt by him...


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 8, 2011)

I stopped caring about Charlie Sheen when I found out about a crazy deveolper.  I can relate...

Granted, him being fired made me laugh


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 8, 2011)

/Charlie Sheen


----------



## Umbran (Mar 10, 2011)

renau1g said:


> he's going to get his money from the show as he hadn't breached his contract so they'll have to pay him out.




I think his current behavior would put him solidly in the realm of "terminated, with cause".  Repeated drug and alcohol issues, verbal abuse of coworkers, public image issues, and all that, surely violate some clause of his contract which amounts to, "your employment is contingent on you being sane enough to work with".



> Plus he's got super endorsement deals now...




Yes, his Ad.ly gig may earn him a million dollars a year.  But, his part on the series got him a million dollars *per episode*.  He'll need 20+ such deals to equal his previous income.

And, the endorsements won't last, because the public has a short attention span.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2011)

Umbran said:


> I think his current behavior would put him solidly in the realm of "terminated, with cause".  Repeated drug and alcohol issues, verbal abuse of coworkers, public image issues, and all that, surely violate some clause of his contract which amounts to, "your employment is contingent on you being sane enough to work with".




One would think so, but from what I understand none of his actions actually violate his contract... based on what I've heard (good ol' rumours).



Umbran said:


> And, the endorsements won't last, because the public has a short attention span.




Agreed. The next train wreck will capture the attention soon.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 10, 2011)

renau1g said:


> One would think so, but from what I understand none of his actions actually violate his contract... based on what I've heard (good ol' rumours).




Yeah, rumors.  Because *sooo* many people know the details of his contract 

Maybe the network will pay out just to shut him up.  But unless they are feeling generous, he'd have to go to court to get that money.  Given his current behavior, he'd probably wind up with a contempt rap if he walked into a courtroom for any length of time, so I expect he'd lose that case.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 10, 2011)

once again...

/Charlie Sheen


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's soomething you may be interested in airwalkrr

Want less Charlie Sheen? Block him from the web


----------



## Umbran (Mar 10, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> once again...
> 
> /Charlie Sheen




Nobody's making you read the thread, you know.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2011)

Pure Gold:

http://tmz.vo.llnwd.net/o28/newsdesk/tmz_documents/0310_sheen.pdf?loc=interstitialskip


----------



## Umbran (Mar 10, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Pure Gold:




Yes.  But I think the various Hollywood unions will take great exception with Mr. Sheen attempt to sue on behalf of their members without properly engaging in a class-action suit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2011)

unless the said unions are giving their blessing on the matter. I would be able to see how they, the people involved but not the star (including but not limited to the crew and supporting cast) would not mind getting paid the remainder of the contract period of time.


----------

